
Ask HN: What are some alternative activities to replace using social media? - nafizh
I have been trying to quit facebook and twitter, and have tried a couple of times. But after 1 week or so I find myself getting back to them again. I think I am failing because I am not replacing them with some sustainable alternatives. People here who have quit social media, how did you do so? What activities you started that helped you getting away from them? Any kind of insight will be valuable.
======
kiddico
I tried to make it difficult, but still possible to log into them. Remove the
apps from your phone, and remove the login information from your browser.
(back it up somewhere if you're the forgetful type like me)

Even though getting to the website on my phone, or putting in my credentials
is fast/easy it still created a barrier to entry which wasn't there before.

Even with the barrier in place I still needed to have something else that was
easier than getting over that barrier. I tried to have some form of
entertainment lined up that didn't include a social media element, like
something to read or watch.

------
skaha
biking, reading, playing guitar/music, take a class, get involved in community
groups/initiatives, coffee shops, beer w/ friends, potlucks, dog walking,
writing letters, learning a language, making cartoons, birding, coding,
sailing, volunteering, read the news, get involved politically... literally
anything that you feel would be more meaningful and less of a waste of life
than cyber fake book etc.

------
matt_the_bass
<useless and data>HN is as “social media-y” as I get. I guess I just don’t
care that much about FB and Twitter, etc. </useless anecdata>

I am a musician and scuba diver. I find that when I have a good music thing
going or middle of the dive season, I lose interest in all other free time
activities.

I guess the Tl,dr is find something you’re passionate about. Everything else
goes away.

------
oblib
Any side project is good. I have a few Raspberry Pi that I use to hack with
and those are a lot more fun, entertaining, and productive than arguing on FB.

I have never installed FB or any others on my iPhone but if I were wanting to
spend less time on them I'd remove them from it first.

